

Xamarin abandons its Silverlight for Linux technology - jaredsohn
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/xamarin-abandons-its-silverlight-for-linux-technology/12797

======
jaredsohn
Direct link to interview transcript:
<http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/05/Miguel-Moonlight>

